# Fränkische schweiz tour morgen



## 0815p (16. November 2006)

Hay, ich weiss, a weng spät dro ober wer bock hat. morgen um 13.30 bis ca 16.00 uhr tour in der fränkischn. start in rothenbühl am schwimmbad parkplatz.
gruss metzi


----------



## otti44 (16. November 2006)

unter normalen umständen wäre ich gern dabei, aber morgen is ja freitag! da arbeitet doch jeder normale mensch. ich auch. sorry, vielleicht andermal...

mfg, otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (16. November 2006)

otti44 schrieb:


> unter normalen umständen wäre ich gern dabei, aber morgen is ja freitag! da arbeitet doch jeder normale mensch. ich auch. sorry, vielleicht andermal...
> 
> mfg, otti



Hi Peter,

mir gehts genauso wie otti . 

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2006)

tja , wer bald das arbeiten anfängt (4.30uhr) der hat auch bald feierabend


----------



## thyrax (16. November 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> tja , wer bald das arbeiten anfängt (4.30uhr) der hat auch bald feierabend



Oh Gott, da geht ich grad ins Bett!  Das ist ja mitten in der Nacht!


----------



## klaro (16. November 2006)

hi,

ich hätte morgen Zeit, evtl sogar früher. Bin um 10 Uhr in Erlangen für 1-2 Std. danach könnt ich mitfahren. 

Gruß Klaro


----------



## 0815p (16. November 2006)

klaro schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hätte morgen Zeit, evtl sogar früher. Bin um 10 Uhr in Erlangen für 1-2 Std. danach könnt ich mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Klaro



Na klar , wennst bock hast, bin um ca 13.30uhr am parkplatz rohtenbühl bei ebermanstadt
tschau metzi


----------



## klaro (17. November 2006)

Sorry dass das heute nicht geklappt hat. War schon um 11Uhr fertig in Erlangen. Bin dann gleich im Anschluß allein gefahren. Hätte sonst keine Möglichkeit gehabt nach Nbg. zurück zu kommen.
Vielleicht klappts ja doch mal....

Gruß Klaro


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2006)

otti44 schrieb:


> unter normalen umständen wäre ich gern dabei, aber morgen is ja freitag! da arbeitet doch jeder normale mensch. ich auch. sorry, vielleicht andermal...
> 
> mfg, otti



   
Ich wußte doch schon immer das ich nicht normal bin.
  


G.


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2006)

mensch jörg, dann wärste halt du mit gefahren, ich bin der mit den fusuion freak, von der grossen nürnercher tour damals,wasst scho wer oder.
gruss metzi


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2006)

Jaja, an dich kann ich mich schon noch erinnern 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

mal ne frage kommt ihr auch in richtung pegnitz?


----------

